# At startup inet_route message when starting lo

## kraken

It goes by too fast for me to get all of (and gdm is setup to start so I lose the buffer) but at startup I get an error message akin to:

Starting Lo:

    bringing up lo:

        127.0.0.0/8

    adding routes:

        127.0.0.0/8

Usage: inet_route  [-vF]

           ... more usage info ...

                                                     [ !! ]

What has to be done to correct this issue?

Thanks in advance for any help, Cheers.

----------

## kiksen

a little more information would be usefull. Login to your system and open a command prompt. Then post the output of

#/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

assuming you have a network card you want up and running...

/kiksen

----------

## omnicloud

Go to your term and type

/etc/init.d/inet_route restart

or whatever the init script is called. It will stop and start just like during startup/shutdown

----------

## kraken

```

~ # /etc/init.d/net.lo restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping lo

 *    Bringing down lo

 *       Shutting down lo ...                                             [ ok ] * Starting lo

 *    Bringing up lo

 *       127.0.0.1/8                                                      [ ok ] *    Adding routes

 *       127.0.0.0/8 ...

Usage: inet_route [-vF] del {-host|-net} Target[/prefix] [gw Gw] [metric M] [[dev] If]

       inet_route [-vF] add {-host|-net} Target[/prefix] [gw Gw] [metric M]

                              [netmask N] [mss Mss] [window W] [irtt I]

                              [mod] [dyn] [reinstate] [[dev] If]

       inet_route [-vF] add {-host|-net} Target[/prefix] [metric M] reject

       inet_route [-FC] flush      NOT supported                          [ !! ]
```

and:

```

~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Starting eth0

 *    Bringing up eth0

 *       dhcp

 *          Running dhcpcd ...                                            [ !! ]

```

Thanks for taking a look.

----------

## UberLord

You're using baselayout-1.12.0-alpha1 or newer. This is very experimental in terms of networking at this time.

Please post exact baselayout, iproute2 and kernel versions.

Thanks!

----------

## kraken

I work with Seemant so this is largely what he set up (minus my screwing around, of course.)

baselayout-1.12.0_alpha2-r1

iproute2-2.6.11.20050310-r1 

kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 

Thanks!

Actually I had just emerged the latest uproute2, which fixes (well, doesn't error) the lo error. However, eth0 still fails, though it adds the line, "Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp" before continuing and failing.

----------

## UberLord

I cannot replicate this :/ Damn Seemant!!!!!

Could you try using gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6? IIRC that's latest stable x86.

If that fails, removing the 2>/dev/null bit on line 244 of /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/iproute2 in case we're hiding a different error.

----------

## kraken

It appears that r7 is the latest, I'll sync and compile that in a moment. Cheers.

----------

## UberLord

 *kraken wrote:*   

> It appears that r7 is the latest

 

You really have a penchant to murder me! Heh

r6 is latest stable. I'm trying r7 now myself  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kraken

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *kraken wrote:*   It appears that r7 is the latest 
> 
> You really have a penchant to murder me! Heh
> 
> r6 is latest stable. I'm trying r7 now myself 

 

Blame Seemant, he's got me hooked on the latest.  :Wink: 

That (r7) appears to have fixed it. I can disconnect the eth0 (line) and reconnect it without problems. However, I cannot switch to eth1 (wlan) from eth0 (after unplugging) ... Is there something I need to do to configure that capability?

Thanks a lot for your help!

----------

## UberLord

Provided they both link to net.lo then you should be golden.

ifplugd managed wired interfaces - bringing them up and down. So you just need ifplugd in the default runlevel instead of the interfaces.

wpa_supplicant-0.4.0 and baselayout-1.12.0-alpha2-r1 do the same for wireless, but you still need the wireless interface in the default runlevel. However, you do not want wpa_supplicant in the default runlevel as baselayout-1.11.x and better take care of launching it.

It should be intelligent enough to choose the correct interface (including name servers, domain, etc) for you when a new interface is started or a current one is stopped. By default we choose wired over wireless.

But this is experimental, so feel free to pester Seemant if it fails to work as I'm sure he'll pester me in IRC  :Wink: 

----------

## kraken

Terrific. It is working nearly perfectly, after I've added and altered with rc-update and emerged ifplugd.

The only lasting issue is one with sshd restart. For some reason it seems to try to restart eth1 (wlan) when I restart it. This is no good as I'm always on an encrypted network which it doesn't auto-connect to. Should I look into setting up wpa_supplicant or somesuch so it will auto-connect to certain encrypted networks?

Thanks again, you've really helped a lot.

----------

## UberLord

If setting up wpa_supplicant-0.4.0 (earlier versions won't work for what you're trying todo) doesn't work then you'll need to look into your /etc/conf.d/rc RC_STRICT_NET_CHECKING variable.

----------

## kraken

Ok, I'm still pretty new to this (and almost totally to wpa_supplicant)...

Are the settings in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf used when "/etc/init.d/net.eth1 [re]start"'ing? If so I'm using them incorrectly (I'll have to research that, was using an alias with iwconfig sets and dhcpcd)

----------

## UberLord

The settings in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf are only used by wpa_supplicant. When you restart an interface which uses wpa_supplicant it re-reads the information there.

However, with baselayout-1.12.0-alpha2-r1 and wpa_supplicant-0.4.0 you you start an interface it launches wpa_supplicant and wpa_cli and then marks the interface "inactive" and exits. If wpa_cli detects wpa_supplicant correctly associating with an access point then it starts the interface and stops it when it disconnects.

----------

## kraken

Ah, ok.

Now I get:

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Operation not supported

But I assume that that's me not setting the .conf network file or giving the right driver in conf.d/net (what is the right driver for a truemobile 1150, -DHermes doesn't work...).

I really appreciate the time you've spent aiding and teaching me, thank you.

----------

## UberLord

 *kraken wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Now I get:
> 
> ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Operation not supported

 

Don't panic - I get the same error with my Athers based card (madwifi driver)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> But I assume that that's me not setting the .conf network file or giving the right driver in conf.d/net (what is the right driver for a truemobile 1150, -DHermes doesn't work...).

 

I think it's because wpa_supplicant may be trying to use a wirless extension that the driver does not yet support.

 *Quote:*   

> I really appreciate the time you've spent aiding and teaching me, thank you.

 

No problem

----------

## kraken

Haha, ok. I'm going to test it out more thoroughly tonight on a simple WEP'd network.

Thanks again!

----------

## mwiertz

Hi,

got the same problem as kraken:

```
*    Starting wpa_supplicant on ath0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Operation not supported

 *       Waiting for association                                          [ ok ]
```

but everything works fine... 

got this message since I'm using wpa_supplicant 0.4.0, with version 0.3.8 I didn't have this problem...

just curious where it comes from and how to solve...

thanx in advance... Max

----------

## UberLord

It comes from wpa_supplicant-0.4.0

It will either be fixed by wpa_supplicant or a newer wireless driver. However, everything still works  :Smile:  Just ignore it for the time being.

----------

## mwiertz

Ok, thnx, wille wait for a new wpa_supplicant package or a new driver...

----------

